# L161 for the 522



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

Updated today for the 522. Does anybody know what features or fixes occured. Thanks.


----------



## Mark_AR (Dec 25, 2003)

ThingOne said:


> Updated today for the 522. Does anybody know what features or fixes occured. Thanks.


I was wondering the same thing. I haven't seen anything definitive yet.

Mark


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

I hope it fixes caller ID and the info screen popping up.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've got the question in. Will post as soon as I know.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2004)

boba said:


> I hope it fixes caller ID and the info screen popping up.


If you call dish network they send something to the receiver to disable the popup. It worked on mine


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

Caller ID issue did not get fixed with the new software release, BUT there is a "work a round".

As some of you lucky 522 owners may be aware, the Caller ID will "disable" itself if you go the Caller ID menu and even just look at it. 

Trust me , try it. Got to the menu, select "enable", click "done" or cancel", got to another menu or 2, come back to the Caller ID menu and "disable" will be checked.

The way to get the Caller ID to work is to simply reboot the unit (hold power button for more than 5-10 seconds)
AND DO NOT go back to the Caller ID menu for any reason... then your Caller ID should work OK.

BUT, as soon as you get curious and go look at the Caller ID menu it will disable itself again when you leave the menus. Another reboot will reactivate the caller ID feature.

Oh, another feature (may be old news, but new to me) I accidentaly found on my 522 , and just verified on my 322
is that when you turn off the receiver with the remote (and leave it off) you can press the channel up or down keys and the System Info screen pops up. Not sure of the value of this, just an FYI.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2004)

928gt said:


> Caller ID issue did not get fixed with the new software release, BUT there is a "work a round".
> 
> As some of you lucky 522 owners may be aware, the Caller ID will "disable" itself if you go the Caller ID menu and even just look at it.
> 
> ...


The reason for this new feature is to make it easier to identify your system information if your remote controll is lost or not functioning. This feature has also been added becuase the smart cards are no longer accesable from the front panel. This helps a CSR identify which receiver model the customer is speaking about if they call in for technical issues.


----------



## rlj00 (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks for info on the caller ID. I just installed 522 the other day and love all the features. Other than Remote 2 only putting out UHF/no IR, my old dish UHF remote doesn't work with it, and no support for the dish instant weather presently, I'm having a blast! Rick


----------

